# Small clamps for model building



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all,
I just got back from the local Harbor Freight store. I wanted some small clamps. They have small plastic squeeze clamps perfect for that model that takes a bunch of clamps for some part. The clamps are about 2 inches long and open easily . Just right for holding that long thin wood cap piece in place for gluing. The packages have 6 clamps and cost 84 cents. No limit. For 5 bucks, you can have 36 of those clamps. They also have some a little bigger for 49 cents each. No, these are not "professional" quality, but I am not a professional (I don't care what they say, I still do it at home anyway!)









I believe that this sale is nationwide. (I live in the Dallas, TX area) If it is not, please accept my apology for bringing up the subject. 
I have no idea if these can be bought from HF's on line store. I think the sale is thru mid February. [script removed] Dan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

I found something similar in the 'sale/cheap tools' stack of my local Ace Hardware. A card with a set of 4 clamps for not much $. As you say, very useful for holding parts while the glue sets. In fact, I have metal ones in FL and plastic ones in MD!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the cheap tool rack at Ace. You never know what you're going to find


----------

